# Upgrade to FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE went smooth



## obsigna (Oct 14, 2016)

I thought, I should post a positive note about upgrading to FreeBSD 11.

After playing around with FreeBSD 11 on a test machine for 2 weeks, I upgraded today my main server from 10.3-p10 to 11.0-p1 using freebsd-update(8) as described in the FreeBSD Handbook - 23.2. FreeBSD Update. The upgrade process took its time, however everything went smooth. I reinstalled all ports and everything is running fine.

And the best of all, the boot process is faster. FreeBSD 8, 9, and 10 took all the time exactly 60 seconds for booting until responding to pings on the same hardware. FreeBSD 11 takes 53 seconds (more then 10 % better). I noticed the speed increase already on my test box, and this has now been confirmed on my main server as well. To me it seems that the kernel loads faster.

I didn't come to measure it, however, networking looks also quite snappy.


----------



## G4 (Oct 21, 2016)

That is my impression as well. The kernel loads faster.
Also the boot loader loads the kernel and other modules *way* faster (on some systems even about 3 times as fast).


----------

